# What are some nicknames you've heard used for drywall finishers?



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey guys just wanted to know what drywall finishers are called around the world. Also super interested in derogatory names for us haha.

I was working the penthouse for a fairly tall building when a carpenter called us mud monkeys. It's stuck with me since. The guy was a real stuck up insulting snob but he knew what he was doing. Fairly sure he thought of all drywall finishers like drunk idiots throwing mud on everything. The wood he was working with cost 2000. He had nice tools as well. Feztool. He loved so much and would just rave about them and the company. So to mess with him I bought a planex drywall sander and I remember him being fairly sad and saying something like. No not Feztool in a quiet wiser in a corner of the place. Hehe 

Anyway like we usually do we knocked that job out of the park and we have one more company that'll take our bid over cheaper competitors. 

Any neat stories like that guys?
Here's a picture of the job.








http://i.imgur.com/cOfnMYq.jpg


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

We call ground workers mud monkeys!! 
I haven't heard any derogatory names for us. Usually just called tapers or full name, tape and jointers in the uk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

We called drywallers "bucket babies".


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

pigeon farmer


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Called stoppers here. Or plasterers but that's also Australia's name for it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Also, Gyprockers here.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Ceiling fixers, plasterers, flushers, stoppers,hangars, fixer,wall and ceiling liner too many names I get confused when I get asked what my occupation when filling out forms 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

plasterers here in tassie, not many crowds down here have ppl that just hang sheet or trowel up or cornice, we do it all!!
altho id much prefer to trowel up all the time!!
krem


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Ames taper!
No 1 knows what the f*ck I am speaking about when I tell them!
Or maybe I should just say I'm a chit fixer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Turd polisher!

Mud framer! 

Asshole!

That broke MOFO!

Mudder!

You can call me any of these things !! But don't call me a spackler !!:furious: No where on that bucket does It say spackle ! HELL! Spellcheck says It's not even a word!!:laughing:


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree "spackler" always ticks me off too. Can't figure that one out.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Isn't spackle or spackling an old name for white filler used in weather board nail holes etc. I've had a few small containers of stuff called that before.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Isn't spackle or spackling an old name for white filler used in weather board nail holes etc. I've had a few small containers of stuff called that before.


Yes , That's what painters use it for here ! So would you call a painter a spackler ?? I think not!



I picked up 6 buckets of mud a few days ago..The guy behind the 'contractors desk' said...So you want 6 buckets of spackle?


I almost lost It!!! but ... I said yeah!!! Give me 6 buckets of that spackle!! LMAO!!! Like old Rodney use to say ''no respect!''


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought you guys up there just called painters *ankers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I thought you guys up there just called painters *ankers


puppies !!! They never stop whining !!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> I thought you guys up there just called painters *ankers


 Where I'm from we call them tapers. The technical term is drywall finisher. If union on the West coast they are in the Painters and Allied Trades. A finisher makes a little more than a painter.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Speaking about painters,
I just finished a pig of a house about 300 sqm of pure hell!!
Everything in it was near vaults and of scaffold work!!
Lady said to me 1 day that she was going to paint it herself and I told her I am time served painter an no way would I b painting that myself!
Cut a long story short she painted the kitchen and now there is a company coming into do it LOL


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> Speaking about painters,
> I just finished a pig of a house about 300 sqm of pure hell!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mate should of just offered to paint it as well and make more money off her. Tho saying that, sounds like a bit of a job lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> Mate should of just offered to paint it as well and make more money off her. Tho saying that, sounds like a bit of a job lol


No fears of me doing that place!!!
I run from a paintbrush nowadays! Only good for washing tools!
I get my father when it comes to painting and he is 73 lol!!
Give me the roller then I am fine but not the brush!


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> dnbdan said:
> 
> 
> > Mate should of just offered to paint it as well and make more money off her. Tho saying that, sounds like a bit of a job lol
> ...


Haha I got to admit, being a painter would bore me to tits. Never short of work tho painters. That's One thing they have over us


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Brush work and cutting in is easy. You just need shown a few things. The right brush and some practice and you off. Did this last week. There is 5 different paints here in this one pic.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Brush work and cutting in is easy. You just need shown a few things. The right brush and some practice and you off. Did this last week. There is 5 different paints here in this one pic.


Aye Caz u have a good hand on u when it comes to painting that's for sure!:thumbsup:
I love going into houses and places and looking at some of the work that's been done and going holly f*ck I'm to fussy!
But the homeowner or whoever thinks its perfect!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I've always been like that. It never seems good enough. I think other painters here are rough as. The shet work they produce amazes me. How do they get away with that I often think. But they do and have done for longer than me and made good living from it too.


----------

